# Problem with Unitronic Stage1 on Mk3 TT



## oscartung26 (Sep 19, 2016)

Just done a dyno before and find there is a problem with the tune with clear power drop on 4000rpm. have any of u running Uni feel the same way? Have contact dealer that i install my tune to contact uni fix it. hope update coming out soon. Here is the dyno u can see the detail running with Stage 1


----------



## z06user (Sep 21, 2016)

You're better off contacting John at Unitronic directly. I have a TTS and I know they are still working out kinks with the tuning, I'm still awaiting the software. I'm not sure if how many regular TT's have been tuned, but it's something you'll definitely want to bring up with John so they know there's an issue.


----------



## oscartung26 (Sep 19, 2016)

Already have 034 contact with john. hope new update coming out soon!


----------

